# Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 12:13:57 -0800*
I was a member Of 3 FES in Ottawa, at the time they were quite a busy unit,
with lots of opportunity.  Training is done in conjunction with 2 CER in
Petawawa.  As well there was always lots of class B ops due to proximity of
NDHQ.If you are interested in hands on work, then 3FEs might be for
you.........
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:52:11 -0700*
You may also be interested in an EME position with the Service Battalion.
----- Original Message -----
From: Caylynn 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:22 AM
Subject: Reserve Units in Ottawa
> Hello,
>
> I was wondering if any of you would have information on some of the
> Reserve units in the Ottawa area.  I have a degree in engineering,
> and have been working mainly with computers, and I am interested in
> joining either the 763 Communications Regiment as a CELE or 3rd Field
> Engineers as an Engineering Officer.  I would greatly appreciate any
> information on either of these two units.
>
> Thank you. :
>
> Caylynn
>
>  http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save
Wildlife!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 18:26:06 -0800*
No matter which course you chooseMILE, CELE, EME, you will work hard, make
friends, and learn more than you can in any other situation.
By the Way, all three units are co-located, so you would have an easy time
talking to members of each unit.PS, the real clever people pick
MILE...lol...just kidding.........
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 5:52 PM
Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
> You may also be interested in an EME position with the Service Battalion.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Caylynn 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:22 AM
> Subject: Reserve Units in Ottawa
>
>
> > Hello,
> >
> > I was wondering if any of you would have information on some of the
> > Reserve units in the Ottawa area.  I have a degree in engineering,
> > and have been working mainly with computers, and I am interested in
> > joining either the 763 Communications Regiment as a CELE or 3rd Field
> > Engineers as an Engineering Officer.  I would greatly appreciate any
> > information on either of these two units.
> >
> > Thank you. :
> >
> > Caylynn
> >
> >  http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save
> Wildlife!
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Caylynn" <caylynn@animail.net>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:41:46 -0500*
Thanks to those who replied to my queries about the Reserve units in 
Ottawa.  I‘ve a friend who is an engineering officer with 4ESR in 
Gagetown, so naturally he thinks I should be a military engineer.  I 
like building things, but I‘m not too keen on blowing things up 
being a woman I guess I just don‘t have the required testosterone. 
Thanks again.
Caylynn
 http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save Wildlife!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:23:32 -0800*
That will change after your first basic charge, and the subsequent
boom...there is nothing, nothing like your own explosion to cheer you up on
a long ex...This has been field varified by various females, who report
being nervous at first, then very , very keen.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Caylynn" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 8:41 AM
Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
> Thanks to those who replied to my queries about the Reserve units in
> Ottawa.  I‘ve a friend who is an engineering officer with 4ESR in
> Gagetown, so naturally he thinks I should be a military engineer.  I
> like building things, but I‘m not too keen on blowing things up
> being a woman I guess I just don‘t have the required testosterone. 
>
> Thanks again.
>
> Caylynn
>
>  http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save
Wildlife!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 11:25:10 -0330*
Caylynn,
I hope the post by Dave Newcombe helps, but another thing to look at when 
join the CF at least from my perspective is to look at what you can do 
should you decided to leave the CF heaven forbid  . If you go infantry 
what jobs can you get after? The only 2 I can think that would be good would 
be Medic/Med A with the SVC BN and being a Fd. Eng. Hope this helps.
David.
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:23:32 -0800
>
>That will change after your first basic charge, and the subsequent
>boom...there is nothing, nothing like your own explosion to cheer you up on
>a long ex...This has been field varified by various females, who report
>being nervous at first, then very , very keen.
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Caylynn" 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 8:41 AM
>Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
>
>
> > Thanks to those who replied to my queries about the Reserve units in
> > Ottawa.  I‘ve a friend who is an engineering officer with 4ESR in
> > Gagetown, so naturally he thinks I should be a military engineer.  I
> > like building things, but I‘m not too keen on blowing things up
> > being a woman I guess I just don‘t have the required testosterone. 
> >
> > Thanks again.
> >
> > Caylynn
> >
> >  http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save
>Wildlife!
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Caylynn" <caylynn@animail.net>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 09:32:10 -0500*
Thanks David,
I already have a full-time job with the Federal government, so since 
I‘m a public servant, they have to give me time off in the summer for 
military training.  So I‘ll have time off for basic officer training, 
and then phase training, in the summers, just like most of the 
university students.
Since my degree is in biological engineering, which combined some 
computer, some chemical and some mechanical engineering with a good 
dose of biology and physiology thrown in, the MOCs open to me in the 
Reserves seem to be either CELE or MilE.  Although if for some reason 
they don‘t want me as an officer, I‘ll be happy to take a position as 
a MedA with the Medical Company here in Ottawa.
Anyhow, if anyone knows where I might get my hands on any further 
information about the reserve units in Ottawa history, etc. I‘d be 
very grateful.  The recruiting centre had a little one page blurb on 
some of the units, but not all of them.
Thanks again,
Caylynn
> Caylynn,
> I hope the post by Dave Newcombe helps, but another thing to look at
> when 
> join the CF at least from my perspective is to look at what you 
can
> do 
> should you decided to leave the CF heaven forbid  . If you go
> infantry 
> what jobs can you get after? The only 2 I can think that would be
> good would 
> be Medic/Med A with the SVC BN and being a Fd. Eng. Hope this helps.
> 
> David.
> 
> 
> 
> >From: "dave newcombe" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
> >Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:23:32 -0800
> >
> >That will change after your first basic charge, and the subsequent
> >boom...there is nothing, nothing like your own explosion to cheer
> you up on
> >a long ex...This has been field varified by various females, who
> report
> >being nervous at first, then very , very keen.
 http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save Wildlife!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Feb 2001 22:24:34 -0700*
Call them direct.  Any one will be willing to talk to you.
----- Original Message -----
From: Caylynn 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 7:32 AM
Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
> Thanks David,
>
> I already have a full-time job with the Federal government, so since
> I‘m a public servant, they have to give me time off in the summer for
> military training.  So I‘ll have time off for basic officer training,
> and then phase training, in the summers, just like most of the
> university students.
>
> Since my degree is in biological engineering, which combined some
> computer, some chemical and some mechanical engineering with a good
> dose of biology and physiology thrown in, the MOCs open to me in the
> Reserves seem to be either CELE or MilE.  Although if for some reason
> they don‘t want me as an officer, I‘ll be happy to take a position as
> a MedA with the Medical Company here in Ottawa.
>
> Anyhow, if anyone knows where I might get my hands on any further
> information about the reserve units in Ottawa history, etc. I‘d be
> very grateful.  The recruiting centre had a little one page blurb on
> some of the units, but not all of them.
>
> Thanks again,
>
> Caylynn
>
> > Caylynn,
> > I hope the post by Dave Newcombe helps, but another thing to look at
> > when
> > join the CF at least from my perspective is to look at what you
> can
> > do
> > should you decided to leave the CF heaven forbid  . If you go
> > infantry
> > what jobs can you get after? The only 2 I can think that would be
> > good would
> > be Medic/Med A with the SVC BN and being a Fd. Eng. Hope this helps.
> >
> > David.
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: "dave newcombe" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: Reserve Units in Ottawa
> > >Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 16:23:32 -0800
> > >
> > >That will change after your first basic charge, and the subsequent
> > >boom...there is nothing, nothing like your own explosion to cheer
> > you up on
> > >a long ex...This has been field varified by various females, who
> > report
> > >being nervous at first, then very , very keen.
>
>
>  http://www.care2.com  - Get your Free e-mail account that helps save
Wildlife!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

